# Biocube 29 - Freshwater (10/14/11)



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

So, here's Revision 2 of my tank. Re-scape actually. I'll post a picture of what it looked like before as soon as I can find where I put them...

Open to suggestions! The photo doesn't really give you a sense of depth which I really tried to achieve using the little rock wall and plant layout. The "fuzziness" is not due to spot algae but rather, CO2.

Still want to get a few more types of plants for accent. 
Thanks Pat for the awesome wood pieces!










Thanks!
verkion


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Is this the tank where the pregnant oto lives in?


----------

